# Netzteil ausreichend ?



## .#Resii.:.::. (8. August 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander,

und zwar wollte ich euch fragen ob mein Netzteil:

Tagan (Model TG480-U01) max Power 480W

noch ausreichen würde wenn ich jetzt eine Graka kaufe die eine maximal last
von 150W hat ? (Momentane ca 80 - 90W)

meine restlichen komponenten:

CPU: E6850 @ 2x3Ghz
              GPU: Geforce 8600GTS (kaputt) 
              RAM: 2x2GB OCZ 800Mhz DDR2
HDD: 2x (1x 250GB, 1x 160er)
CPU-Lüfter: Zalman CNPS9500
2 normale kleine Lüfter...
Motherboard: Asus Maximus Formula

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Jep das dürfte noch ausreichen.


----------



## .#Resii.:.::. (8. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Jep das dürfte noch ausreichen.



danke für die schnelle antwort 

wäre klasse =D bin nicht sonderlich scharf drauf ein neues NT zukaufen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (8. August 2009)

jop kein Hit...

Nen Kumpel von mir hat einen 955er BE und eine GTX260 und nur ein 400W Enermax Liberty, das reicht auch noch...


----------



## Schigga (9. August 2009)

ich hab ein sunflower 500 Watt nt und einen Q6600, GTX 275, 8GB RAM 1066 er, und 3x 300 GB maxtor, 2x 74 GB Raptor und eine 160 er + wakü + modding kram ^^

reicht das bei mir auch noch ??


----------



## yello7676 (9. August 2009)

ich hab ein Zalman 750w netzteil und das wird locker für alles reichen  

und am netzteil sollte man nichtsparen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Schigga schrieb:


> ich hab ein sunflower 500 Watt nt und einen Q6600, GTX 275, 8GB RAM 1066 er, und 3x 300 GB maxtor, 2x 74 GB Raptor und eine 160 er + wakü + modding kram ^^
> 
> reicht das bei mir auch noch ??


Raucht das Netzteil schon?


yello7676 schrieb:


> und am netzteil sollte man nichtsparen!


Beim Preis oder bei den Watt.


----------



## RomeoJ (9. August 2009)

..mit den Watt`s...;..

Kannst ja mein 1200Watt NT kaufen..von Zeus...@*Schigga..*.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Falsch.
An den Watts kann ruhig gespart werden.
Zumal kein normaler Rehner ein NT braucht das mehr als 450-500 Watt hat.

Bei dem Hersteller sollte man nicht sparen und sich irgendein Müll NT holen weil 1000 Watt draufsteht und es 20€ kostet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Ein NT für 20€ sollte aber schon 1000W haben.
Sicherheitshalber.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Joa damits füür Office Kisten ausreicht.


----------



## RomeoJ (9. August 2009)

...jepp ein No-Name und fette hw drinne, ist ja mal gar nichts...


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2009)

Ich würd das Tagan austauschen.

Der Grund ist, das das Topower Design anfällig (wenig haltbar) und äußerst ineffizient -> 70% at Best...


----------



## Schigga (10. August 2009)

also ich habe keinerlei probleme mit meinem 500 Watt netzteil


----------



## RomeoJ (11. August 2009)

hmm...ich hatte vor dem Zeus auch ein Tagan Piperock 900w und kann auch nichts schlechtes dadrüber sagen.

selbst auf der 12v Schiene war es super stabil..


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Ja da hättest du ja auch erst mit Tripple SLI gemerkt das das NT ausgelastet ist. ^^


----------



## roadgecko (11. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja da hättest du ja auch erst mit Tripple SLI gemerkt das das NT ausgelastet ist. ^^



Dafür gibt es ja nur tripple SLI


----------



## Jeezy (11. August 2009)

das reicht locker!


----------



## JonnyCCC (12. August 2009)

das bequiet hat getrennte 12v schienen für super stabilität aber sein jetziges reicht natürlich locker


----------

